# $100.00 Air Blaster



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fright props 120 volt 1/2" solenoid =$60
Craftsman 5 gal air tank=$30.00
Misc. fittings=$10 (1/2" floor trap was bought at homedepot)
I didn't use 1/2" brass nipples because it reduces the inside dia. too much.
By using a rubber hose this give me many mounting options.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The link requires you to log into shutterfly.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

sorry, how do I upload photos?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bert1913 said:


> sorry, how do I upload photos?


Read this thread --> How do I attach pictures?


----------



## spankyr1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I built one of these, basically the same as frieghtprops version and cost right at $100 also. And works great btw...


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I would love to build one of these and have been intimidated by some of the other plans I have seen. How does this trigger? And this will be a hugely amateur question, but how does one refill the tank? Should a tank be enough for 2 nights of haunting (100 activations?)? Is there an inexpensive way to have this activated by remote or a wired switch from afar? And is this a blaster by way of just rushing air, or can a baffle be attached with ease to get an air cannon effect?


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

To activate it, simple add a valve to actually "release" some of the air from the tank. Depending on cost, it can be a manual trigger or automated in some way.

The tank is basically a "local" reservoir of air, and while it can be filled with air 
and left to run standalone, you can attach a male connector and attach it the end of an air hose from your main compressor located behind the scenes.

Here is a simple tutorial on building one: http://www.hauntedyards.com/home/air-cannon-v1.0

Remember to always think safety since compressed air can be very dangerous.


----------

